# unknown part/spring?



## thrjax (May 7, 2018)

Hello - I was cleaning a Beretta 92S that I recently acquired, and as I was putting it back together, I found this spring/part on my table. I don't know what it is, and cannot identify in Beretta 92 schematics. Anyone know it? Maybe it fell out of some other items, cleaning accessories, that I was using. But I am nervous that this is actually a part of the 92S that I was cleaning. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ricksypher (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't see anything like that on my M9, it's different than yours but similar. That doesn't look like a spring to me. It looks more like a "keeper" of some sort, designed to hold something in place.


----------



## thrjax (May 7, 2018)

thanks, Rick. I think it just fell out of some of my cleaning supplies, but I have no idea what it is. The pistol functions well, charges, (dry) fires, and seems to to fine.


----------

